# Transalp: Clickies oder die Bärentaze?



## henner247 (13. August 2010)

Morgen gehts auf zur Alpenüberquerung auf der Heckmair-Route (Oberstdorf-Riva). Kurze Frage (ihr könnt auch gerne kurz antworten  :

nehm ich Klickpedale oder Bärentazen-Pedale?  Wetter wird mies falls das eine nützliche Zusatzinfo ist...


danke!


----------



## Schnuffi78 (13. August 2010)

Kommt drauf an, ob du Mann oder Memme bist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcat_1968 (13. August 2010)

Plattformpedale, ausser Dir pressiert's. Für mich sind die Vorteile der Plattformpedale beim Alpencross folgende:
- ich kann leichte Wanderschuhe tragen, damit sind Schiebe- und Tragepassagen viel angenehmer und auch sicherer zu gehen als mit Klickschuhen
- defensives Verhalten hat auf dem AX sowieso erste Priorität und da gehört für mich einfach dazu, dass man den Fuss jederzeit und schnell auf den Boden bringt und nicht erst noch ausklicken muss.

Gibt aber sicher Leute, die Dir genau das Gegenteil empfehlen werden. Ich bin einen AX mit Klickies gefahren und die letzten zwei mit Plattformpedalen.


----------



## Eike. (13. August 2010)

Was fährst du denn sonst so? Wenn du üblicherweise mit Klickies fährst wirst du mit den Flats überhaupt nicht glücklick werden weil du es nicht gewohnt bist und andersrum gilt das gleiche. Direkt vor einem Alpencross (oder jeder langen Tour) etwas wesentliches zu verändern ist immer eine schlechte Idee. Und falls du regelmäßig beides fährst solltest du selber am besten wissen was dir auf so einer Tour am besten taugt. Hängt ja auch ganz wesentlich davon ab wie die Tour angelegt ist. Auf einem FreerideAX wird man eher mit Flats fahren während die auf einer Route mit überwiegend Forstwegen eher unpraktisch wären.


----------



## jkmed (13. August 2010)

Ich würde auch nichts ändern.
Bei dem miesen Wetter sollte man/frau sich eher mehr Gedanken um die richtige Kleidung machen...habe gerade in den Nachrichten die Wettervorhersage gesehen: Regen, Regen, Regen

Trotzdem viel Spass; letztes Jahr sind wir ende Juni in Ischgl im Schneeregen bei 2°C gefahren...geht auch


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. August 2010)

Crankbrothers Mallet 3
Damit fahr ich immer... gehen eingeklickt und auf der Plattform
gut. Dann erübrigt sich die Frage


----------



## flyingscot (13. August 2010)

Naja, die Mallets sind ganz normale Clickpedale mit Käfig... haben mit klassischen Flat-Pedals eigentlich nix gemeinsam, da sie nicht eingeklickt nur sehr mäßigen Grip haben.

Nichts desto trotz finde ich sie sehr gut! Bin ich auch jahrelang gefahren, sowohl auf dem AX als auch anfangs im Bikepark. Aber eben immer eingeklickt. Aktuell fahre ich die CB Acids, und die in den nächsten Tagen auch auf dem AX.

Bei den Click-Schuhen gibt es durchaus Exemplare mit sehr guter griffiger Sohle. Reine Ultraleicht-Race-Schuhe ohne Profilsohle sind in den Alpen eher unangebracht.


----------



## Spargel (13. August 2010)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> Plattformpedale, ausser Dir pressiert's. Für mich sind die Vorteile der Plattformpedale beim Alpencross folgende:
> - ich kann leichte Wanderschuhe tragen, damit sind Schiebe- und Tragepassagen viel angenehmer und auch sicherer zu gehen als mit Klickschuhen
> - defensives Verhalten hat auf dem AX sowieso erste Priorität und da gehört für mich einfach dazu, dass man den Fuss jederzeit und schnell auf den Boden bringt und nicht erst noch ausklicken muss.
> 
> Gibt aber sicher Leute, die Dir genau das Gegenteil empfehlen werden. Ich bin einen AX mit Klickies gefahren und die letzten zwei mit Plattformpedalen.


- 1 - dann hast Du die falschen Radschuhe, ich verpasse harten Rad(halb)schuhen eine gscheite Vibramsohle
- 2 - spricht nix dagegen, die Klickies auf leichteste Auslösung zu stellen, dann ist man genauso schnell wie von der Platform runter.
(Ach ja, wieso sollte auf nem AX defensives Verhalten höhere Priorität haben als sonst? Fährst Du sonst auf Crash?)
Ich käme ohne Klickies nicht so gut bergauf, aber das muß jeder selber wissen. Kommst Du besser mit ihnen hoch, würde ich die für nen AX klar bevorzugen. Kommst Du mit beiden klar, ists wurscht, es sei denn, Du fühlst dich mit Skitourenstiefeln  an den Füßen wohler, dann kommst um die Plattform nicht rum.

ciao Christian

ach, die Heckmair. Die Originale? Schön! War auch meine erste.
Da fährst viel Straßen bzw Forststraßen, beim Rest schiebst zum guten Teil, sie ist nicht zu traillastig. Damit mehr für die Bergsteigerfraktion als für die Trailspezialisten wie gemacht.  Da würde ich erst recht Klickies empfehlen, es sein denn, die Cleats machen die Schuhe sehr rutschig, weil sie zu wenig Profil haben.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. August 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Naja, die Mallets sind ganz normale Clickpedale mit Käfig... haben mit klassischen Flat-Pedals eigentlich nix gemeinsam, da sie nicht eingeklickt nur sehr mäßigen Grip haben.
> .



hmmm da gabs aber auch mal schlechtere. Seit die auf die geschraubten
Pins gewechselt haben, geht das schon recht gut. Klar nicht soviel grip
wie echte Wadenbeißer-Pedale, aber für Alpencross und Trail ausreichend


----------



## Alperer (14. August 2010)

henner247 schrieb:


> (ihr könnt auch gerne kurz antworten  :



Klicker


----------



## Biking_Flow (14. August 2010)

henner247 schrieb:


> Morgen gehts auf zur Alpenüberquerung auf der Heckmair-Route (Oberstdorf-Riva). Kurze Frage (ihr könnt auch gerne kurz antworten  :
> 
> nehm ich Klickpedale oder Bärentazen-Pedale?  Wetter wird mies falls das eine nützliche Zusatzinfo ist...
> 
> ...


Ist ein bißchen eine Glaubensfrage und stark abhängig von der Strecke. Ich würde dir empfehlen, mit dem zu fahren, was du bisher gewohnt bist. Falls dies Klickpedale sind, einfach einen guten Schuh nehmen (wie z.B. dem MT90 von Shimano, meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Kompromisse fürs Biken).

Bei technischen und ausgesetzten Wegen bzw. bei schlechtem Wetter/Schnee würde ich aber Plattformpedale empfehlen, weil damit einfach das bessere Schuhwerk möglich ist.

Egal wie, viel Spaß auf deiner Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (14. August 2010)

Fahr mit den Pedalen, die Du gewöhnt bist. Letztendlich ist es Geschmackssache. Klickies sind etwas effektiver (runder Tritt), mit Plattformpedalen bist Du flexibler (beliebiges Schuhwerk). Einen großen Unterschied wird es nicht machen.


----------



## Carsten (17. August 2010)

Inzwischen gibt es je erfreulicherweise z.B. von Shiomano anständige und dichte Bikeschuhe. Wenn Du viel bergauf fahren wirrst, dann sind sie die erste Wahl. 
Kommt ganz auf die Routenwahl und das Wetter an: 
Sonne, viel Schotter, einfache Trails dann Klickpedale
Tragepassagen, Schnee und Matsch oder gar Geröll: Bergstiefel

Ich fahre inzwischen in den Bergen nur noch mit Flats und richtigen Bergstiefeln, da diese, und nur diese bei längeren Schiebe und Tragepassagen die geeigneten Schuhe sind. Zudem kann ich in technischen Abfahrten besser Auf- und Absteigen.
Wichtigste Vorteile von Bergstiefeln sind zudem: Wasserdicht, Schneedicht, Trittsicher, Knöchelschutz, Umknickschutz.

Wenn Du regelmäßig mit Flats fährst, hast Du auch bergauf kaum noch Nachteile. Ich bin damit auch schon oft 1500 hm Schotter/Teer am Stück hoch gekurbelt.


----------

